
Show HN: Remote Work Awards 2019 - raunometsa
https://remotehub.io/remote-work-awards-2019
======
raunometsa
Future is remote!

With the advent of technology, you can work from anywhere in the world. You
don't need an office to open your laptop. Instead, you can stay at home, walk
to a co-working space or even take a plane to Bali.

Not only about location

But remote work is not only about being location independant – it's a way of
life. It's about blurring the boundaries between work and rest of the life and
integrating them for a calmer and more meaningful life experience.

Life is more than work

Working from home, you can be more involved in your family life and see your
kids grow. Without an office, you can travel to explore the awesome planet
you're living on. Combined with flexible working hours, you'll work when
you're the most creative.

A celebration of remote companies building the future of work

There are a lot companies working with a distributed team across the globe.
And there are increasingly more companies who are hiring their first remote
team members.

Remote Work Awards 2019 is a showcase of remote teams leading the remote work
revolution. These companies are sharing what they have learned when building
fully distributed teams – while there are a lot of benefits remote work
brings, there are also many challenges to overcome.

This is my small contribution to the remote work revolution that's happening
right now. I hope this inspires people to start exploring remote work
opportunities and companies to consider their first remote team members.

------
6nomads
Distributed teams — the future that's already come for the IT-industry. It's
awesome to see so many companies like GitLab, Doist, Buffer, Xapo and many
more, have been employing the use of distributed teams for a while now.

Also, it great to see Time Doctor in the award list. Last week we were hosting
Remote-first Online Conference and Liam McIvor Martin (Co-Founder at Time
Doctor) was one of the speakers.

You can check out his speech "Five golden rules of hiring remote" as well as
other speakers here: [https://6nomads.com/remote-
conf](https://6nomads.com/remote-conf)

